# PC build questionnaire template (old)



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

*PC Build Request Template*​
*Fill up the following in your OWN configuration THREAD on the  first post itself using the questions exactly as below: this will save  both the requestor as well as the advisor a lot of time, effort and  heartburn. Keep an open mind when someone suggests an alternate brand as  they are more aware of the current performers than you are. Being a  fanboy will end up wasting money.*


1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems  are capable of doing that)
A:

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:

3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:

5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:

7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:

8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler? 
A:

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:

11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:

12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:

13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:

14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------

